
Product Prioritization Techniques - dzacarias
http://foldingburritos.com/product-prioritization-techniques/?ref=hn
======
jpadkins
good stuff. I use a simple technique that wasn't covered: cost / benefit
ratio. Rate items on cost (dev, op, etc) and benefits (rev, profit, users,
etc) on a 1 to 10 scale. Items with a high cost/benefit ratio go to the top of
the backlog.

You can do a more complex version to account for variability in confidence in
your scoring.

~~~
dzacarias
Thanks for the feedback! I think what you describe is a specific instance of
Value vs Cost, which is one of the covered techniques. Value (i.e. benefits)
can mean whatever you need to evaluate at a given point in time.

~~~
pc86
Are you the author? Loved the article on the Kano model

~~~
dzacarias
Yeah, I am :)

Thanks for letting me know you liked that one too. Have you had the chance to
use the model recently?

